# True Detective Returns Tonight....



## BullKurtz

How season two can top the bayou debauchery of Matthew McConaughey and Woody Harrelson, I don't know.  I watched the last 3 episodes of that again last night and it was every bit as good even knowing what would happen.  McConaughey is surely one of this era's finest actors.....The cutting the beer cans into stick men during the interrogation scene was as fine a piece of acting as I have ever seen.  And who knew Woody could come off as a beer-bellied psychopath with a long broken jaw-hinge?

Good luck with season two.....the bar is set so high this year will need a ladder to kiss it's ass.


----------



## Hugo Furst

MOre interested in the 2 hour season premiere of The Last Ship


----------



## BullKurtz

WillHaftawaite said:


> MOre interested in the 2 hour season premiere of The Last Ship



I'd forgotten all about that series....pretty good.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Season one had a great start with a weird disappointing ending.


----------



## NYcarbineer

If you really liked 'True Detective' and don't hate the British, watch 'Red Riding'.  Came out in 2009  I think.


----------



## BullKurtz

NYcarbineer said:


> Season one had a great start with a weird disappointing ending.



I thought the ending was excellent.  The series built momentum and accelerated through the last two episodes like the City of New Orleans (train).   The last scene outside the hospital had them arguing about whether the night sky had the darkness or the starlight winning was perfect.  If season two can match the first I'll be the first to admit it but they've got a tough slog on their hands.


----------



## BullKurtz

NYcarbineer said:


> If you really liked 'True Detective' and don't hate the British, watch 'Red Riding'.  Came out in 2009  I think.



I like the Brit detective series....especially "Sherlock" although that actor gives me the willies.   I like "The Fall", "Strike Back", "Legends", "Black Sails" etc....The one you mention isn't listed on couchtuner.eu.


----------



## NYcarbineer

BullKurtz said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you really liked 'True Detective' and don't hate the British, watch 'Red Riding'.  Came out in 2009  I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Brit detective series....especially "Sherlock" although that actor gives me the willies.   I like "The Fall", "Strike Back", "Legends", "Black Sails" etc....The one you mention isn't listed on couchtuner.eu.
Click to expand...


It was a movie trilogy.  I'm watching Endeavour now on Amazon Prime.  I liked season 1 of Strike Back


----------



## BullKurtz

Well, for those who sat through an hour they'll never get back of True Detective.....sorry I brought it up.  A collage of losers played by b-actors..... So where was the "detective" part of it?   Sadism, cigarettes, whiskey, and edgy music don't make an intriguing sequel to last year's brilliance far as I'm concerned.  I'll watch the second episode to see if this turkey can redeem itself but I doubt it.


----------



## MikeK

NYcarbineer said:


> Season one had a great start with a weird disappointing ending.


I fully agree!

Season One began with a well-crafted promise of something truly and uniquely exotic -- and _poof!_  The series ended in a hackneyed cliche that made all of McConaughey's early efforts seem extraneous and plainly overdone.


----------



## MikeK

BullKurtz said:


> Well, for those who sat through an hour they'll never get back of True Detective.....sorry I brought it up.  A collage of losers played by b-actors..... So where was the "detective" part of it?   Sadism, cigarettes, whiskey, and edgy music don't make an intriguing sequel to last year's brilliance far as I'm concerned.  I'll watch the second episode to see if this turkey can redeem itself but I doubt it.


It looks to me like Harrelson and McConaughey are applying the same formula this season that worked for them last time, which is an outlandish police personality put forth with good acting (on Farrel's part), great camera work, a fitting musical score and exceptional direction, all of which combine to foster a sultry, appealingly tropical mood.   It worked last time.  But this time we know it's going to end like a well-cooked, stretched-out episode of _Law and Order._

I'll watch it.  The critical component of anticipation will be lacking but I will look forward to seeing Colin Farrel's brutal character get a five-minute beating before being tossed off a roof -- or something like that.


----------



## Harry Dresden

BullKurtz said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you really liked 'True Detective' and don't hate the British, watch 'Red Riding'.  Came out in 2009  I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Brit detective series....especially "Sherlock" although that actor gives me the willies.   I like "The Fall", "Strike Back", "Legends", "Black Sails" etc....The one you mention isn't listed on couchtuner.eu.
Click to expand...

yea Bull ....Strike Back....great show....i wish it wasnt ending....


----------



## NYcarbineer

MikeK said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Season one had a great start with a weird disappointing ending.
> 
> 
> 
> I fully agree!
> 
> Season One began with a well-crafted promise of something truly and uniquely exotic -- and _poof!_  The series ended in a hackneyed cliche that made all of McConaughey's early efforts seem extraneous and plainly overdone.
Click to expand...


What bothered me about the ending, not the ending ending, but the finding of the perpetrator, is that it didn't really seem to fit.  How did it all  end up on that crazy fuck with the crazy fuck wife, or whatever she was? 

Maybe I missed something.  lol, it wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## NYcarbineer

MikeK said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Season one had a great start with a weird disappointing ending.
> 
> 
> 
> I fully agree!
> 
> Season One began with a well-crafted promise of something truly and uniquely exotic -- and _poof!_  The series ended in a hackneyed cliche that made all of McConaughey's early efforts seem extraneous and plainly overdone.
Click to expand...


McConaughey didn't do himself any favors doing those unbearable Cadillac commercials.  Note to Mac,

nobody is cool enough to sell out unscathed.


----------



## BullKurtz

NYcarbineer said:


> McConaughey didn't do himself any favors doing those unbearable Cadillac commercials.  Note to Mac,
> 
> nobody is cool enough to sell out unscathed.



I guess he didn't if you thought they were Cadillac commercials instead of Lincolns.


----------



## BullKurtz

NYcarbineer said:


> What bothered me about the ending, not the ending ending, but the finding of the perpetrator, is that it didn't really seem to fit.  How did it all  end up on that crazy fuck with the crazy fuck wife, or whatever she was?
> 
> Maybe I missed something.  lol, it wouldn't be the first time.



The fat fuck and woman were the gatekeepers for the perverts who ran the schools.   The boys had to find the arena where the rituals happened back in the root caves.   As eerie and evil an episode as I've ever seen on any show.


----------



## NYcarbineer

BullKurtz said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> McConaughey didn't do himself any favors doing those unbearable Cadillac commercials.  Note to Mac,
> 
> nobody is cool enough to sell out unscathed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess he didn't if you thought they were Cadillac commercials instead of Lincolns.
Click to expand...


lol, I was too mesmerized by his cool True Detective voice.


----------



## NYcarbineer

BullKurtz said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What bothered me about the ending, not the ending ending, but the finding of the perpetrator, is that it didn't really seem to fit.  How did it all  end up on that crazy fuck with the crazy fuck wife, or whatever she was?
> 
> Maybe I missed something.  lol, it wouldn't be the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fat fuck and woman were the gatekeepers for the perverts who ran the schools.   The boys had to find the arena where the rituals happened back in the root caves.   As eerie and evil an episode as I've ever seen on any show.
Click to expand...


Okay.  You'll find the parallels to Red Riding even more interesting if you ever check it out (not to dwell too much)


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I liked TD 2, I thought it set a good stage and am cautiously optimistic about the direction it will take.

Just a tiny bit of a stretch that Antigone's sister AND father played a role in the first episode but I think the sister will fade and the father might play a bigger role as we progress. She's an awesome character, locked and loaded.

I really like Vince Vaugh character (and his wife) as the spider(s) at the center of the web.  Colin is seriously fucked up, out in the trillions column and might be exhausting his usefulness to Frank Seymon

The City Manager's death looks personal more likely involving his off hours sexual exploits than his role as Treasurer but who can really tell with Nik P?

In the Lera Lynn Song "Least favorite Life" she mentions "Fallen leaves" and the book on Antigone's table "Hakagure" is a samurai book that translates to "Fallen Leaves" Meaningful? Nah.


----------



## BullKurtz

CrusaderFrank said:


> I liked TD 2, I thought it set a good stage and am cautiously optimistic about the direction it will take.
> 
> Just a tiny bit of a stretch that Antigone's sister AND father played a role in the first episode but I think the sister will fade and the father might play a bigger role as we progress. She's an awesome character, locked and loaded.
> 
> I really like Vince Vaugh character (and his wife) as the spider(s) at the center of the web.  Colin is seriously fucked up, out in the trillions column and might be exhausting his usefulness to Frank Seymon
> 
> The City Manager's death looks personal more likely involving his off hours sexual exploits than his role as Treasurer but who can really tell with Nik P?
> 
> In the Lera Lynn Song "Least favorite Life" she mentions "Fallen leaves" and the book on Antigone's table "Hakagure" is a samurai book that translates to "Fallen Leaves" Meaningful? Nah.



Eh...I'll watch the series because all my fall and winter shows are done and the summer shows ("Longmire" and "Ray Donovan") haven't started yet.  The thing about TD2 is the character actors....that big dude playing the guru used to be on some hospital drama, and Colin's cop partner is all over the place...he was the father of the raped girl on "American Crime".  His grungy appearance is part of what pissed me off about TD2...no way he'd be Colin's partner...polar opposites.  To me that's where TD2 is trying to be dark and edgy.  And it's set in LA....couldn't they try someplace else like Colorado or the Carolinas maybe?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BullKurtz said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked TD 2, I thought it set a good stage and am cautiously optimistic about the direction it will take.
> 
> Just a tiny bit of a stretch that Antigone's sister AND father played a role in the first episode but I think the sister will fade and the father might play a bigger role as we progress. She's an awesome character, locked and loaded.
> 
> I really like Vince Vaugh character (and his wife) as the spider(s) at the center of the web.  Colin is seriously fucked up, out in the trillions column and might be exhausting his usefulness to Frank Seymon
> 
> The City Manager's death looks personal more likely involving his off hours sexual exploits than his role as Treasurer but who can really tell with Nik P?
> 
> In the Lera Lynn Song "Least favorite Life" she mentions "Fallen leaves" and the book on Antigone's table "Hakagure" is a samurai book that translates to "Fallen Leaves" Meaningful? Nah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh...I'll watch the series because all my fall and winter shows are done and the summer shows ("Longmire" and "Ray Donovan") haven't started yet.  The thing about TD2 is the character actors....that big dude playing the guru used to be on some hospital drama, and Colin's cop partner is all over the place...he was the father of the raped girl on "American Crime".  His grungy appearance is part of what pissed me off about TD2...no way he'd be Colin's partner...polar opposites.  To me that's where TD2 is trying to be dark and edgy.  And it's set in LA....couldn't they try someplace else like Colorado or the Carolinas maybe?
Click to expand...


It feels more like Harry Reid's corrupt Las Vegas.


----------



## NYcarbineer

BullKurtz said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked TD 2, I thought it set a good stage and am cautiously optimistic about the direction it will take.
> 
> Just a tiny bit of a stretch that Antigone's sister AND father played a role in the first episode but I think the sister will fade and the father might play a bigger role as we progress. She's an awesome character, locked and loaded.
> 
> I really like Vince Vaugh character (and his wife) as the spider(s) at the center of the web.  Colin is seriously fucked up, out in the trillions column and might be exhausting his usefulness to Frank Seymon
> 
> The City Manager's death looks personal more likely involving his off hours sexual exploits than his role as Treasurer but who can really tell with Nik P?
> 
> In the Lera Lynn Song "Least favorite Life" she mentions "Fallen leaves" and the book on Antigone's table "Hakagure" is a samurai book that translates to "Fallen Leaves" Meaningful? Nah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh...I'll watch the series because all my fall and winter shows are done and the summer shows ("Longmire" and "Ray Donovan") haven't started yet.  The thing about TD2 is the character actors....that big dude playing the guru used to be on some hospital drama, and Colin's cop partner is all over the place...he was the father of the raped girl on "American Crime".  His grungy appearance is part of what pissed me off about TD2...no way he'd be Colin's partner...polar opposites.  To me that's where TD2 is trying to be dark and edgy.  And it's set in LA....couldn't they try someplace else like Colorado or the Carolinas maybe?
Click to expand...


Longmire is a really good show.  The longer it went the better it got which is rare.


----------



## MikeK

CrusaderFrank said:


> I liked TD 2, I thought it set a good stage and am cautiously optimistic about the direction it will take.
> 
> Just a tiny bit of a stretch that Antigone's sister AND father played a role in the first episode but I think the sister will fade and the father might play a bigger role as we progress. She's an awesome character, locked and loaded.
> 
> I really like Vince Vaugh character (and his wife) as the spider(s) at the center of the web.  Colin is seriously fucked up, out in the trillions column and might be exhausting his usefulness to Frank Seymon
> 
> The City Manager's death looks personal more likely involving his off hours sexual exploits than his role as Treasurer but who can really tell with Nik P?
> 
> In the Lera Lynn Song "Least favorite Life" she mentions "Fallen leaves" and the book on Antigone's table "Hakagure" is a samurai book that translates to "Fallen Leaves" Meaningful? Nah.


I must compliment your attention to detail and defer to your thorough understanding of the story thus far.  My criticism is shallow by comparison, which I attribute to my annoyance with the ending of Season One when the McConaughey character abruptly switched from captivatingly exotic to disappointingly ordinary.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

MikeK said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked TD 2, I thought it set a good stage and am cautiously optimistic about the direction it will take.
> 
> Just a tiny bit of a stretch that Antigone's sister AND father played a role in the first episode but I think the sister will fade and the father might play a bigger role as we progress. She's an awesome character, locked and loaded.
> 
> I really like Vince Vaugh character (and his wife) as the spider(s) at the center of the web.  Colin is seriously fucked up, out in the trillions column and might be exhausting his usefulness to Frank Seymon
> 
> The City Manager's death looks personal more likely involving his off hours sexual exploits than his role as Treasurer but who can really tell with Nik P?
> 
> In the Lera Lynn Song "Least favorite Life" she mentions "Fallen leaves" and the book on Antigone's table "Hakagure" is a samurai book that translates to "Fallen Leaves" Meaningful? Nah.
> 
> 
> 
> I must compliment your attention to detail and defer to your thorough understanding of the story thus far.  My criticism is shallow by comparison, which I attribute to my annoyance with the ending of Season One when the McConaughey character abruptly switched from captivatingly exotic to disappointingly ordinary.
Click to expand...


Agreed on the end of Season 1. I also think Nik totally Schruted the Villain who was more of a slob than some backwoods Hannibal Lecter. I can't see _that_ Villain being urbane and depraved enough to put a set of antlers on his victim, but that's really a small tick in an otherwise overall fantastic story and great characters


----------



## NYcarbineer

CrusaderFrank said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked TD 2, I thought it set a good stage and am cautiously optimistic about the direction it will take.
> 
> Just a tiny bit of a stretch that Antigone's sister AND father played a role in the first episode but I think the sister will fade and the father might play a bigger role as we progress. She's an awesome character, locked and loaded.
> 
> I really like Vince Vaugh character (and his wife) as the spider(s) at the center of the web.  Colin is seriously fucked up, out in the trillions column and might be exhausting his usefulness to Frank Seymon
> 
> The City Manager's death looks personal more likely involving his off hours sexual exploits than his role as Treasurer but who can really tell with Nik P?
> 
> In the Lera Lynn Song "Least favorite Life" she mentions "Fallen leaves" and the book on Antigone's table "Hakagure" is a samurai book that translates to "Fallen Leaves" Meaningful? Nah.
> 
> 
> 
> I must compliment your attention to detail and defer to your thorough understanding of the story thus far.  My criticism is shallow by comparison, which I attribute to my annoyance with the ending of Season One when the McConaughey character abruptly switched from captivatingly exotic to disappointingly ordinary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed on the end of Season 1. I also think Nik totally Schruted the Villain who was more of a slob than some backwoods Hannibal Lecter. I can't see _that_ Villain being urbane and depraved enough to put a set of antlers on his victim, but that's really a small tick in an otherwise overall fantastic story and great characters
Click to expand...


You too need to watch Red Riding.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

NYcarbineer said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked TD 2, I thought it set a good stage and am cautiously optimistic about the direction it will take.
> 
> Just a tiny bit of a stretch that Antigone's sister AND father played a role in the first episode but I think the sister will fade and the father might play a bigger role as we progress. She's an awesome character, locked and loaded.
> 
> I really like Vince Vaugh character (and his wife) as the spider(s) at the center of the web.  Colin is seriously fucked up, out in the trillions column and might be exhausting his usefulness to Frank Seymon
> 
> The City Manager's death looks personal more likely involving his off hours sexual exploits than his role as Treasurer but who can really tell with Nik P?
> 
> In the Lera Lynn Song "Least favorite Life" she mentions "Fallen leaves" and the book on Antigone's table "Hakagure" is a samurai book that translates to "Fallen Leaves" Meaningful? Nah.
> 
> 
> 
> I must compliment your attention to detail and defer to your thorough understanding of the story thus far.  My criticism is shallow by comparison, which I attribute to my annoyance with the ending of Season One when the McConaughey character abruptly switched from captivatingly exotic to disappointingly ordinary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed on the end of Season 1. I also think Nik totally Schruted the Villain who was more of a slob than some backwoods Hannibal Lecter. I can't see _that_ Villain being urbane and depraved enough to put a set of antlers on his victim, but that's really a small tick in an otherwise overall fantastic story and great characters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You too need to watch Red Riding.
Click to expand...


Will do


----------



## NYcarbineer

Oh, since this seems to be the right sort of thread, in case anyone's missed it, season 3 of 'Rogue' started tonight on the Audience channel.  Looks like more good stuff.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

NYcarbineer said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked TD 2, I thought it set a good stage and am cautiously optimistic about the direction it will take.
> 
> Just a tiny bit of a stretch that Antigone's sister AND father played a role in the first episode but I think the sister will fade and the father might play a bigger role as we progress. She's an awesome character, locked and loaded.
> 
> I really like Vince Vaugh character (and his wife) as the spider(s) at the center of the web.  Colin is seriously fucked up, out in the trillions column and might be exhausting his usefulness to Frank Seymon
> 
> The City Manager's death looks personal more likely involving his off hours sexual exploits than his role as Treasurer but who can really tell with Nik P?
> 
> In the Lera Lynn Song "Least favorite Life" she mentions "Fallen leaves" and the book on Antigone's table "Hakagure" is a samurai book that translates to "Fallen Leaves" Meaningful? Nah.
> 
> 
> 
> I must compliment your attention to detail and defer to your thorough understanding of the story thus far.  My criticism is shallow by comparison, which I attribute to my annoyance with the ending of Season One when the McConaughey character abruptly switched from captivatingly exotic to disappointingly ordinary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed on the end of Season 1. I also think Nik totally Schruted the Villain who was more of a slob than some backwoods Hannibal Lecter. I can't see _that_ Villain being urbane and depraved enough to put a set of antlers on his victim, but that's really a small tick in an otherwise overall fantastic story and great characters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You too need to watch Red Riding.
Click to expand...

Was red riding a movie from 1974


----------



## NYcarbineer

CrusaderFrank said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked TD 2, I thought it set a good stage and am cautiously optimistic about the direction it will take.
> 
> Just a tiny bit of a stretch that Antigone's sister AND father played a role in the first episode but I think the sister will fade and the father might play a bigger role as we progress. She's an awesome character, locked and loaded.
> 
> I really like Vince Vaugh character (and his wife) as the spider(s) at the center of the web.  Colin is seriously fucked up, out in the trillions column and might be exhausting his usefulness to Frank Seymon
> 
> The City Manager's death looks personal more likely involving his off hours sexual exploits than his role as Treasurer but who can really tell with Nik P?
> 
> In the Lera Lynn Song "Least favorite Life" she mentions "Fallen leaves" and the book on Antigone's table "Hakagure" is a samurai book that translates to "Fallen Leaves" Meaningful? Nah.
> 
> 
> 
> I must compliment your attention to detail and defer to your thorough understanding of the story thus far.  My criticism is shallow by comparison, which I attribute to my annoyance with the ending of Season One when the McConaughey character abruptly switched from captivatingly exotic to disappointingly ordinary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed on the end of Season 1. I also think Nik totally Schruted the Villain who was more of a slob than some backwoods Hannibal Lecter. I can't see _that_ Villain being urbane and depraved enough to put a set of antlers on his victim, but that's really a small tick in an otherwise overall fantastic story and great characters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You too need to watch Red Riding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was red riding a movie from 1974
Click to expand...



It's a trilogy 1974, 1980, 1983.  came out in 2009.  I don't know where to find it free but I'm sure it's somewhere.

it's a foreign language film, lol, Yorkshire British.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

NYcarbineer said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked TD 2, I thought it set a good stage and am cautiously optimistic about the direction it will take.
> 
> Just a tiny bit of a stretch that Antigone's sister AND father played a role in the first episode but I think the sister will fade and the father might play a bigger role as we progress. She's an awesome character, locked and loaded.
> 
> I really like Vince Vaugh character (and his wife) as the spider(s) at the center of the web.  Colin is seriously fucked up, out in the trillions column and might be exhausting his usefulness to Frank Seymon
> 
> The City Manager's death looks personal more likely involving his off hours sexual exploits than his role as Treasurer but who can really tell with Nik P?
> 
> In the Lera Lynn Song "Least favorite Life" she mentions "Fallen leaves" and the book on Antigone's table "Hakagure" is a samurai book that translates to "Fallen Leaves" Meaningful? Nah.
> 
> 
> 
> I must compliment your attention to detail and defer to your thorough understanding of the story thus far.  My criticism is shallow by comparison, which I attribute to my annoyance with the ending of Season One when the McConaughey character abruptly switched from captivatingly exotic to disappointingly ordinary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed on the end of Season 1. I also think Nik totally Schruted the Villain who was more of a slob than some backwoods Hannibal Lecter. I can't see _that_ Villain being urbane and depraved enough to put a set of antlers on his victim, but that's really a small tick in an otherwise overall fantastic story and great characters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You too need to watch Red Riding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was red riding a movie from 1974
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's a trilogy 1974, 1980, 1983.  came out in 2009.  I don't know where to find it free but I'm sure it's somewhere.
> 
> it's a foreign language film, lol, Yorkshire British.
Click to expand...


Lol OK found it on Amazon TV. 

Was going to wstch but the wife got me started watching Falling Skies


----------



## DGS49

FWIW, I liked the start of TD-2, and will continue to watch.  The characters are interesting, acting is OK, and of course it's edgier than network TV.  I gather the remainder of season 2 will be basically figuring out who killed the City Manager, and why.

Since I don't know any degenerate cops personally, I'll just have to take their word about how they live their lives.


----------



## BullKurtz

"Hell on Wheels" returns July 18th for a split season that will conclude next summer.  Crazy how A&E has handled this show....first by putting it in the death-trap of Saturday night and then carving the final season in half.  Who is going to remember a 7 show season and return a year later?    I'm betting if couchtuner can grab all 14 episodes they'll release them in a single block.


----------



## NYcarbineer

CrusaderFrank said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must compliment your attention to detail and defer to your thorough understanding of the story thus far.  My criticism is shallow by comparison, which I attribute to my annoyance with the ending of Season One when the McConaughey character abruptly switched from captivatingly exotic to disappointingly ordinary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed on the end of Season 1. I also think Nik totally Schruted the Villain who was more of a slob than some backwoods Hannibal Lecter. I can't see _that_ Villain being urbane and depraved enough to put a set of antlers on his victim, but that's really a small tick in an otherwise overall fantastic story and great characters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You too need to watch Red Riding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was red riding a movie from 1974
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's a trilogy 1974, 1980, 1983.  came out in 2009.  I don't know where to find it free but I'm sure it's somewhere.
> 
> it's a foreign language film, lol, Yorkshire British.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol OK found it on Amazon TV.
> 
> Was going to wstch but the wife got me started watching Falling Skies
Click to expand...


Falling Skies is another one of those I watched 1 or maybe 2 seasons of and I liked but then lost track of.  I think it's free on Hulu now.

It's hilarious how there is so much good tv out there and 90% of it isn't on my Directtv that I'm paying 80 bucks a month for.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Just a toss out, if you're into raw cop drama, my quick recommendations are, FWIW,

IF you can handle subtitles, the French cop shows 'Braquo' and 'Spiral'.  you might be pleasantly surprised.  Free on hulu.

The UK series 'Line of Duty', and  the American mini-series 'Low Winter Sun'.


----------



## BullKurtz

NYcarbineer said:


> Falling Skies is another one of those I watched 1 or maybe 2 seasons of and I liked but then lost track of.  I think it's free on Hulu now.
> 
> It's hilarious how there is so much good tv out there and 90% of it isn't on my Directtv that I'm paying 80 bucks a month for.



I sold my DTV dish with my last house, didn't like the way the deal closed, and didn't hand over the remote.    Then I pulled out my cable black box and stole HBO and Cinemax for years without capture, although one cable tech was beating on my door so hard I had to go out and turn the garden hose on him.  Finally in the middle of the night I was awakened to really LOUD static after falling asleep watching some HBO flick.  Cox had changed their codes and I was finished stealing their signal.  Now I have over-air digital and streams on couchtuner....and none of it costs me a dime.


----------



## NYcarbineer

BullKurtz said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Falling Skies is another one of those I watched 1 or maybe 2 seasons of and I liked but then lost track of.  I think it's free on Hulu now.
> 
> It's hilarious how there is so much good tv out there and 90% of it isn't on my Directtv that I'm paying 80 bucks a month for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold my DTV dish with my last house, didn't like the way the deal closed, and didn't hand over the remote.    Then I pulled out my cable black box and stole HBO and Cinemax for years without capture, although one cable tech was beating on my door so hard I had to go out and turn the garden hose on him.  Finally in the middle of the night I was awakened to really LOUD static after falling asleep watching some HBO flick.  Cox had changed their codes and I was finished stealing their signal.  Now I have over-air digital and streams on couchtuner....and none of it costs me a dime.
Click to expand...


I would be gone from DTV in a heartbeat except that I'm out in the boonies and my internet is satellite, which is fast, but has severe bandwidth limits which are costly to exceed.  At least I get an unlimited period after midnight.

Ever try this?

cCloud TV BETA Popcorntime for LIVE TV


----------



## BullKurtz

NYcarbineer said:


> I would be gone from DTV in a heartbeat except that I'm out in the boonies and my internet is satellite, which is fast, but has severe bandwidth limits which are costly to exceed.  At least I get an unlimited period after midnight.
> 
> Ever try this?
> 
> cCloud TV BETA Popcorntime for LIVE TV



I had a virus warning at popcorn and never returned.  I use Firefox with ad-blocker for couchtuner.eu and never had a problem.   In fact one of the sources was spoofed and Firefox put up a big red STOP and told me to back out of there.  Ad-Blocker is essential because even though these streaming sites aren't usually virus merchants, the ads they run often are.


----------



## NYcarbineer

BullKurtz said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be gone from DTV in a heartbeat except that I'm out in the boonies and my internet is satellite, which is fast, but has severe bandwidth limits which are costly to exceed.  At least I get an unlimited period after midnight.
> 
> Ever try this?
> 
> cCloud TV BETA Popcorntime for LIVE TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a virus warning at popcorn and never returned.  I use Firefox with ad-blocker for couchtuner.eu and never had a problem.   In fact one of the sources was spoofed and Firefox put up a big red STOP and told me to back out of there.  Ad-Blocker is essential because even though these streaming sites aren't usually virus merchants, the ads they run often are.
Click to expand...


I used to use the file sharer ARES to get a lot of shows and then my provider bitched at me and scared me off.  I still use it occasionally on a laptop when I'm out and about.  I got the full first season of Strike Back and True Detective that way, now that I think about it.


----------



## NYcarbineer

BullKurtz said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be gone from DTV in a heartbeat except that I'm out in the boonies and my internet is satellite, which is fast, but has severe bandwidth limits which are costly to exceed.  At least I get an unlimited period after midnight.
> 
> Ever try this?
> 
> cCloud TV BETA Popcorntime for LIVE TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a virus warning at popcorn and never returned.  I use Firefox with ad-blocker for couchtuner.eu and never had a problem.   In fact one of the sources was spoofed and Firefox put up a big red STOP and told me to back out of there.  Ad-Blocker is essential because even though these streaming sites aren't usually virus merchants, the ads they run often are.
Click to expand...


that's good to know, thanks.  lol, I'll use one of my disposable laptops on that site if I try it at all.


----------



## NYcarbineer

I've heard that Directv will cut your bill big time if you call and threaten to go to Dish but I haven't mustered up the ambition to try it.


----------



## BullKurtz

NYcarbineer said:


> I've heard that Directv will cut your bill big time if you call and threaten to go to Dish but I haven't mustered up the ambition to try it.



Hire some kid with a soldering iron who knows his stuff and can jumper-wire you past the provider's sign in code in the box....they'll never know the difference.


----------



## Harry Dresden

NYcarbineer said:


> I've heard that Directv will cut your bill big time if you call and threaten to go to Dish but I haven't mustered up the ambition to try it.


when i had Dish they kept me in their house by matching or beating everyone else until U-Verse came along.....they gave me a great deal with them that was hard to turn down and it has never gone down,like time warner cable used to do for hours sometimes and they have never raised their rate in the 3 years i have had it.....


----------



## NYcarbineer

BullKurtz said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that Directv will cut your bill big time if you call and threaten to go to Dish but I haven't mustered up the ambition to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hire some kid with a soldering iron who knows his stuff and can jumper-wire you past the provider's sign in code in the box....they'll never know the difference.
Click to expand...


lol.  I believe you but my lawless days are ancient history.


----------



## strollingbones

didnt like the first series of td.....attempted to watch the new one....twice...fell asleep twice....wont try again


----------



## BullKurtz

strollingbones said:


> didnt like the first series of td.....attempted to watch the new one....twice...fell asleep twice....wont try again



I'm baffled by replies like this....SO WHAT?  You don't like or understand something yet you feel compelled to inflict your bummer on somebody who does.


----------



## Harry Dresden

strollingbones said:


> didnt like the first series of td.....attempted to watch the new one....twice...fell asleep twice....wont try again


its called getting old Bones.....welcome to the club....my wife tells me as soon as i hit the couch im out....


----------



## strollingbones

o hush i made it thru the third attempt....strange ...just strange so far


----------



## strollingbones

seems i am the only one watching the 2nd one......i just dont get most of it....found myself fussing with hubby about the roads...real or computer generated....perhaps we are just having a lot of character development...but they need to get on with it...


----------



## strollingbones

BullKurtz said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> didnt like the first series of td.....attempted to watch the new one....twice...fell asleep twice....wont try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm baffled by replies like this....SO WHAT?  You don't like or understand something yet you feel compelled to inflict your bummer on somebody who does.
Click to expand...


o go fuck yourself its a public fucking thread....inflict your bummer....on whom?  perhaps you are a wee bit too sensitive to what is posted on messageboards ....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Shit just got real.

Frank is out $5MM and Ray got shot -- probably with beanbags.  Officer Paul is gay, but still has a need to pretend he's straight?

Both Frank and Ray now have nothing to lose: the dead City Administrator has all of Franks money and Ray has lost his son.

Interesting that Frank was talking about being so rich that the grand kids won't remember where the money came from, yet he's childless.

Who ambushed Ray? Clearly, he found the crime scene and whoever is guarding it didn't bother to clean it up at all. They had to know that at some point, somebody was going to show up there. Ray goes in alone, at night and runs into someone guarding the place, but not bothering to hide the original crime...wtf


----------



## strollingbones

CrusaderFrank said:


> Shit just got real.
> 
> Frank is out $5MM and Ray got shot -- probably with beanbags.  Officer Paul is gay, but still has a need to pretend he's straight?* got all of that.....officer paul is the victim of incest also.....that is what i got ...the gay part i am still pondering *
> 
> Both Frank and Ray now have nothing to lose: the dead City Administrator has all of Franks money and Ray has lost his son. * got all that too*
> 
> Interesting that Frank was talking about being so rich that the grand kids won't remember where the money came from, yet he's childless.   *did you miss where he says they are gonna do ivf or something*
> 
> Who ambushed Ray? Clearly, he found the crime scene and whoever is guarding it didn't bother to clean it up at all. They had to know that at some point, somebody was going to show up there. Ray goes in alone, at night and runs into someone guarding the place, but not bothering to hide the original crime...wtf




okay the dude was wearing the mask of the eagle or something that we saw in the first show....the driver has it in the passengers seat when he is hauling casper (?) around...


----------



## strollingbones

who knew vince vaghan was so tall


----------



## strollingbones

now the most important thing about the 5 mil missing is the vig is adding up quickly....he was short 10 k on his payment....did you catch the figures tossed out....no way he can miss the next payments or the vig sets up an impossible situation for pay back...think student loan type usery


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit just got real.
> 
> Frank is out $5MM and Ray got shot -- probably with beanbags.  Officer Paul is gay, but still has a need to pretend he's straight?* got all of that.....officer paul is the victim of incest also.....that is what i got ...the gay part i am still pondering *
> 
> Both Frank and Ray now have nothing to lose: the dead City Administrator has all of Franks money and Ray has lost his son. * got all that too*
> 
> Interesting that Frank was talking about being so rich that the grand kids won't remember where the money came from, yet he's childless.   *did you miss where he says they are gonna do ivf or something*
> 
> Who ambushed Ray? Clearly, he found the crime scene and whoever is guarding it didn't bother to clean it up at all. They had to know that at some point, somebody was going to show up there. Ray goes in alone, at night and runs into someone guarding the place, but not bothering to hide the original crime...wtf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay the dude was wearing the mask of the eagle or something that we saw in the first show....the driver has it in the passengers seat when he is hauling casper (?) around...
Click to expand...


OH!!! I had no idea what that was in the passenger seat!  That's wicked. 

WTF he kills Casper (SP?) and sticks around to see who shows up??? WTF Makes less than no sense


----------



## strollingbones

goes to show that the killing of casper....we really need to find out how to spell that....and the .....killing of the cop....ray are connected....so someone inside the dirty dozen (my name for the unknowns right now) is killing his co horts

thats right frankie....before you get so condescending with me....remember i will surprise you lol

the mask was only shown for a brief glance...i think the first time they show casper and you are not sure he is dead or what


----------



## strollingbones

read this damn recap......

True Detective season 2 premiere recap The Western Book of the Dead EW.com


----------



## strollingbones

now you realize vinci has 95 permanent residents


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> goes to show that the killing of casper....we really need to find out how to spell that....and the .....killing of the cop....ray are connected....so someone inside the dirty dozen (my name for the unknowns right now) is killing his co horts
> 
> thats right frankie....before you get so condescending with me....remember i will surprise you lol
> 
> the mask was only shown for a brief glance...i think the first time they show casper and you are not sure he is dead or what



I never condescend to you and yes, you are full of surprises


----------



## strollingbones

read the article....see if you are as smart as they expect us to be to get this show


----------



## BullKurtz

Dang it I missed the second episode catching up on "Strike Back".


----------



## BullKurtz

strollingbones said:


> seems i am the only one watching the 2nd one......i just dont get most of it....found myself fussing with hubby about the roads...real or computer generated....perhaps we are just having a lot of character development...but they need to get on with it...



Okay you're forgiven for being a drive-by turd lobber.....I didn't get the first episode either.....a show gets nowhere with me if I have to wait until the finale to find out what the hell the story was.  TD opener was confused, disorienting, and I don't care for the cast so far.  But since I started this thread, I have to see it through.


----------



## strollingbones

bull look at the recap.....you have to be a genius to catch all the stuff....we are suppose to?  i wished i had read the recap before posting...yall would have been impressed lol....

now as for killing ray....its hbo...no one figured ned stark would die as early as he did and this is a short series...

okay i got a question....i am from a rural area....largest city i have been in i guess would be ny but then you dont venture out much with car services etc...so you dont drive...

are the highways shown real or not...i say they are not...that they are computer generated...


----------



## BullKurtz

strollingbones said:


> bull look at the recap.....you have to be a genius to catch all the stuff....we are suppose to?  i wished i had read the recap before posting...yall would have been impressed lol....
> 
> now as for killing ray....its hbo...no one figured ned stark would die as early as he did and this is a short series...
> 
> okay i got a question....i am from a rural area....largest city i have been in i guess would be ny but then you dont venture out much with car services etc...so you dont drive...
> 
> are the highways shown real or not...i say they are not...that they are computer generated...



Jerry Jeff Walker said it best about LA freeways:  "trying to get off without getting killed or caught".  I lost a girlfriend on the Ventura (101).....there is rarely a let-up and Monday mornings are the worst....that's when everybody and his brother is going to get that deal, that big sale, that promotion started and they drive like it's the Indy 500.


----------



## BullKurtz

So the star takes two loads of buckshot from a guy in a bird costume in the second episode?  Now what, claim he dreamed it?   This is getting worse not better.....or maybe it's all a hoax and a comedy in disguise.


----------



## Harry Dresden

he had a vest and no internal organs were hit....missed them by that much....


----------



## strollingbones

no way you can take a direct hit like that even with a vest.....be like theo and sansa living


----------



## MikeK

NYcarbineer said:


> What bothered me about the ending, not the ending ending, but the finding of the perpetrator, is that it didn't really seem to fit.  How did it all  end up on that crazy fuck with the crazy fuck wife, or whatever she was?
> 
> Maybe I missed something.  lol, it wouldn't be the first time.


I know what you mean.  It's not uncommon for some of these series to capture and hold your attention and then devolve into confusing fragments that make it seem like the writers are tired, eager to finish, and are slinging pop-up ideas together..

That's the way the final episodes of _Breaking Bad_ seemed to me.  That was a superbly crafted series right up to the last two or three disappointingly nonsensical efforts.


----------



## BullKurtz

This kind of acid trip TV started with "Twin Peaks" years ago.  Yep, that and X-Files are both making a comeback for some reason.  David Lynch probably told those writers to make the theme as weird and confusing as possible to lure in the art crowd that shapes the reviewers.   That's how they sell gallery art....crap that looks like an 8 year old painted it being peddled as avant garde by a haughty straight-faced con artist.   Put enough free wine into a customer and he's convinced he's buying a masterpiece-in-waiting.


----------



## strollingbones

well i watched last night...ready to be on top of any hidden references.....i got jack


----------



## strollingbones

omg fred ward is rays father...he looks like hell...


----------



## BullKurtz

strollingbones said:


> well i watched last night...ready to be on top of any hidden references.....i got jack



So of course the shotgun rounds he took were police-issue rubber pellets instead of lead buckshot so the main character isn't bumped off.  The gangster is miscast....I don't believe he's a rackets boy.  The woman cop's strange hair color bothers me too....I'm watching this season like I'd glance at a car wreck.


----------



## G.T.

This is horrible this season.

Have it 3 strikes. Its out


----------



## G.T.

Any day theyre gunna start showing cocks, too. Episode 1 was full of gratuitous man ass.

They show a single damn cock and im cancelling hbo. 

Tits only.


----------



## strollingbones

already done on got...full male frontal nudity......cancel that hbo today


----------



## strollingbones

nice scene where he tells his wife...nothing is wrong with this sperm and she calls him a limp dick


----------



## G.T.

strollingbones said:


> already done on got...full male frontal nudity......cancel that hbo today


When last night?
Omg....i knew they were going there.


----------



## strollingbones

finale'  .....the walk of shame some dudes steps out and flashes her....full frontal nudity


----------



## strollingbones

and 'the brink' is full of dick swinging....


----------



## G.T.

Lol i meant on true detective specifically....

I know its gotta be coming, seems like theyre easing into it. Fuggin grossss


----------



## strollingbones

it would be the paul dude then....and didnt true blood do it....i cant help but be team eric lol


----------



## BullKurtz

G.T. said:


> Lol i meant on true detective specifically....
> 
> I know its gotta be coming, seems like theyre easing into it. Fuggin grossss



"Strike Back" had one queer backdooring another queer and two hot lesbos going at it....Hollywood wants us to accept their perversions...helps them recruit young dumbasses stepping off the bus from Des Moines.


----------



## G.T.

BullKurtz said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol i meant on true detective specifically....
> 
> I know its gotta be coming, seems like theyre easing into it. Fuggin grossss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Strike Back" had one queer backdooring another queer and two hot lesbos going at it....Hollywood wants us to accept their perversions...helps them recruit young dumbasses stepping off the bus from Des Moines.
Click to expand...

I dont consider it a perversion.

I just dont wanna see it while enjoying a show with my wife. 

'Bout to say buh bye to HBO


----------



## BullKurtz

G.T. said:


> I dont consider it a perversion.
> 
> I just dont wanna see it while enjoying a show with my wife.
> 
> 'Bout to say buh bye to HBO



I see....you don't consider it a perversion yet you don't want to see it.  This is why the queers are turning the country upside down....if it makes your stomach turn, it's perverted...simple as that.


----------



## G.T.

I disagree.





BullKurtz said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont consider it a perversion.
> 
> I just dont wanna see it while enjoying a show with my wife.
> 
> 'Bout to say buh bye to HBO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see....you don't consider it a perversion yet you don't want to see it.  This is why the queers are turning the country upside down....if it makes your stomach turn, it's perverted...simple as that.
Click to expand...


----------



## strollingbones

bull that is an 'hombre' growing out....her strange hair  where you color the lower 1/3 of your hair a different color


----------



## strollingbones

okay back to the show...the recap was 7 pages...i made page 4


----------



## MikeK

BullKurtz said:


> So of course the shotgun rounds he took were police-issue rubber pellets instead of lead buckshot so the main character isn't bumped off.  The gangster is miscast....I don't believe he's a rackets boy.  The woman cop's strange hair color bothers me too....I'm watching this season like I'd glance at a car wreck.


While I have shot quite a lot of #00 buckshot (from my Remington 870) I have never even seen a shotgun shell with rubber pellets, so I know nothing about their capability.  What size are those pellets and how likely is it for someone to live through a blast directly to the chest from twelve inches distance with rubber pellets from a 12ga. gun while his back is against a floor?   Wouldn't the energy alone be likely to stop the heart or crush the sternum into the heart and lungs? 

I know of someone who was killed by a _punch_ in the chest.


----------



## BullKurtz

MikeK said:


> While I have shot quite a lot of #00 buckshot (from my Remington 870) I have never even seen a shotgun shell with rubber pellets, so I know nothing about their capability.  What size are those pellets and how likely is it for someone to live through a blast directly to the chest from twelve inches distance with rubber pellets from a 12ga. gun while his back is against a floor?   Wouldn't the energy alone be likely to stop the heart or crush the sternum into the heart and lungs?
> 
> I know of someone who was killed by a _punch_ in the chest.



Count 3 shirt buttons down on a normal man and there's the solar plexus.....a hard punch with a hip-twist is a killer punch.  I carried an Ithaca 37 in Vietnam because I thought it was a better gun around river water than the 870.  Will a police load of rubber balls kill at close range?  I know a guy here in Phoenix that makes these loads for various police agencies and he used to say they were lethal to the head or neck.   Some of these detective shows have a competent technical adviser around the set, some don't so maybe somebody will come forward and say the detective would have been a goner.  The way his body bounced from the impact he appeared to be dead to me.


----------



## Harry Dresden

BullKurtz said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol i meant on true detective specifically....
> 
> I know its gotta be coming, seems like theyre easing into it. Fuggin grossss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Strike Back" had one queer backdooring another queer and two hot lesbos going at it....Hollywood wants us to accept their perversions...helps them recruit young dumbasses stepping off the bus from Des Moines.
Click to expand...

what season of Strike back?......


----------



## G.T.

Harry Dresden said:


> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol i meant on true detective specifically....
> 
> I know its gotta be coming, seems like theyre easing into it. Fuggin grossss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Strike Back" had one queer backdooring another queer and two hot lesbos going at it....Hollywood wants us to accept their perversions...helps them recruit young dumbasses stepping off the bus from Des Moines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what season of Strike back?......
Click to expand...

Lol u tryina look up the dick scenes harry? Lol


----------



## Harry Dresden

G.T. said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol i meant on true detective specifically....
> 
> I know its gotta be coming, seems like theyre easing into it. Fuggin grossss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Strike Back" had one queer backdooring another queer and two hot lesbos going at it....Hollywood wants us to accept their perversions...helps them recruit young dumbasses stepping off the bus from Des Moines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what season of Strike back?......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol u tryina look up the dick scenes harry? Lol
Click to expand...

no i hope i havent missed the new season premier....i thought they said it starts in august...


----------



## BullKurtz

Harry Dresden said:


> what season of Strike back?......



Season 4? with the "real" IRA folks....I'm binge-watching the series and starting on season 5 tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Harry Dresden

BullKurtz said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> what season of Strike back?......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Season 4? with the "real" IRA folks....I'm binge-watching the series and starting on season 5 tonight or tomorrow.
Click to expand...

i cant get season 5 until sometime in August.....


----------



## BullKurtz

So episode 4 went off in different directions alright.  The gunfight was the most realistic combat I believe I've ever seen on a TV screen.....like the actors, I was shaking when it ended.  I just hope other Vets don't go into a tailspin from seeing that last night.  As to the plot, I admit I'm lost about what's going on...it's like the writers are competing with each other to see which character can out-weird the rest of them.  I thought about whether I wanted to continue watching this version of TD and will decide by next Sunday.


----------



## strollingbones

okay here is my take...frankie is pressing ray to become his worker and stop being a cop...frankie has the club back and a deal for drugs...on consignment....frankie and jordan are going at each other....

ani is being charged with sexual harassment by the pansy in bed....so she is suspended....
she and ray go see her father who tells ray he has a huge aura the is black and green and ask him how many lives he has lived...ray replies he is just trying to get thru this one...

big fucking shoot out after the cops walk down the block reservoir dog style...duh...no sneaking up on them


----------



## BullKurtz

strollingbones said:


> okay here is my take...frankie is pressing ray to become his worker and stop being a cop...frankie has the club back and a deal for drugs...on consignment....frankie and jordan are going at each other....
> 
> ani is being charged with sexual harassment by the pansy in bed....so she is suspended....
> she and ray go see her father who tells ray he has a huge aura the is black and green and ask him how many lives he has lived...ray replies he is just trying to get thru this one...
> 
> big fucking shoot out after the cops walk down the block reservoir dog style...duh...no sneaking up on them



Hmmm....pretty good...I guess where I got lost is why they raided that building in the first place.  And what did that "daughter" smoking the hookah have to do with anything?


----------



## strollingbones

okay...they raid the building cause the dude pawned that watch or had some girl pawn it..which makes no sense....i am wrong...i am not sure why they raided the building....frankie will know...

CrusaderFrank 

the smoking hooka...who knows


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> okay...they raid the building cause the dude pawned that watch or had some girl pawn it..which makes no sense....i am wrong...i am not sure why they raided the building....frankie will know...
> 
> CrusaderFrank
> 
> the smoking hooka...who knows



Was watching season 5 of Breaking Bad last night, didn't watch TD


----------



## BullKurtz

strollingbones said:


> okay...they raid the building cause the dude pawned that watch or had some girl pawn it..which makes no sense....i am wrong...i am not sure why they raided the building....frankie will know...
> 
> CrusaderFrank
> 
> the smoking hooka...who knows



See what I mean?  just odd....


----------



## strollingbones

well damn we may never know lol never


----------



## BullKurtz

BTW, the Rolling Stone reviewer of episode 4 called the young cop/vet a "war criminal" for serving in Iraq.  I remember when that rag did great interviews with musicians instead of shit like that.


----------



## strollingbones

So by the time Caspere’s pawned watch lead to a pimp suspected of the murder, everybody needs a win. Ani leads a raid to grab the man, Ledo Amarilla, but a sniper with a machine gun sees them coming and ambushes them. What follows is a long, harsh, violent sequence in which part of a building blows up, many police officers (including the slovenly cop who saw Paul with his friend at the bar) die, an SUV crashes into a city bus and then even more civilians perish before Ledo himself is taken out. Though Ani, Ray and Paul survive, they’re all quite messed up about it afterward.

 True Detective Gunfight Shootout in Season 2 Recap TVLine


----------



## strollingbones

no no they keep talking about the 'black mountain' thing for paul in the war


----------



## BullKurtz

strollingbones said:


> no no they keep talking about the 'black mountain' thing for paul in the war



No matter...he wasn't a merc or a rogue contractor as far as I know.   Rolling Stone calls all Vets "war criminals"....they're now a far-left version of Mad magazine.


----------



## BullKurtz

strollingbones said:


> So by the time Caspere’s pawned watch lead to a pimp suspected of the murder, everybody needs a win. Ani leads a raid to grab the man, Ledo Amarilla, but a sniper with a machine gun sees them coming and ambushes them. What follows is a long, harsh, violent sequence in which part of a building blows up, many police officers (including the slovenly cop who saw Paul with his friend at the bar) die, an SUV crashes into a city bus and then even more civilians perish before Ledo himself is taken out. Though Ani, Ray and Paul survive, they’re all quite messed up about it afterward.
> 
> True Detective Gunfight Shootout in Season 2 Recap TVLine



Why not just wait until Ledo came outside for a taco run and pinch him?  And what in hell blew off the top of the building?


----------



## strollingbones

i cant remember the last time i had a copy of the rolling stone....

yea the explosion was kinda weird but hell the whole thing is weird and i am looking at ani's hair.....it is either the worst hombre or just a whore blonde type hair do


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> okay...they raid the building cause the dude pawned that watch or had some girl pawn it..which makes no sense....i am wrong...i am not sure why they raided the building....frankie will know...
> 
> CrusaderFrank
> 
> the smoking hooka...who knows



The pawned watch was a total bs false trail planted by cops acting on orders from the mayor trying to make a quick close by pinning the blame on the pimp. 

The police were supposed to wait for the pimp to leave the building but when they decided to raid, they got ambushed.  Probably a meth lab that blew up. I think I saw Jesse and Heisenberg fleeing right before the explosion

Again, I'd be interested in casperes secretary. She arrives shortly before he's killed and now she's visiting the movie set. Hmmm

Why whack Stan?

The land they're buying is contaminated but apparently the federal funding will pay for the remediation. They bought contaminated land for pennies. Clever.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Raspail's appetites ran to the louche--- he was covered with scars. -- Dr Lecter

Louche means shady or dubious


----------



## strollingbones

say what


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> say what



Frank called his associate, the guy who went missing when Stan got whacked, "Louche"


----------



## strollingbones

okay thanks....i do remember that now.......if there are only two left they need to be making ends meet and make sense


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> So by the time Caspere’s pawned watch lead to a pimp suspected of the murder, everybody needs a win. Ani leads a raid to grab the man, Ledo Amarilla, but a sniper with a machine gun sees them coming and ambushes them. What follows is a long, harsh, violent sequence in which part of a building blows up, many police officers (including the slovenly cop who saw Paul with his friend at the bar) die, an SUV crashes into a city bus and then even more civilians perish before Ledo himself is taken out. Though Ani, Ray and Paul survive, they’re all quite messed up about it afterward.
> 
> True Detective Gunfight Shootout in Season 2 Recap TVLine



The pimp is a false lead, there's no way he tortured and killed Caspere then shot Vince

Who is pulling the strings to torment Frank Seymor?

Who is directing the action so the Caspere murder is solved quickly rather than accurately

Who stands to benefit?


----------



## BullKurtz

CrusaderFrank said:


> The pimp is a false lead, there's no way he tortured and killed Caspere then shot Vince
> 
> Who is pulling the strings to torment Frank Seymor?
> 
> Who is directing the action so the Caspere murder is solved quickly rather than accurately
> 
> Who stands to benefit?



First off, bullets fired from 20' below a room will hit the ceiling of that room, nothing under it so bullets didn't cause the reaction to whatever exploded.  Frank the gangster is ridiculous....I knew a couple rackets boys back in Detroit and they'd have eaten him like a grape.  Mark my words...the slob cop will end up with a survivable head-wound and be back on the job by episode 6.   If it were up to me, every cop on the series would lose their badge and go to prison.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

How's this, Jordan Seymon decides that having a baby trumps Frank's involvement in the railroad deal. It's taking all his time and attention so she arranged to have Casperes killed and she kept Frank's $5MM


----------



## BullKurtz

CrusaderFrank said:


> How's this, Jordan Seymon decides that having a baby trumps Frank's involvement in the railroad deal. It's taking all his time and attention so she arranged to have Casperes killed and she kept Frank's $5MM



Burning Casperes eyes out with acid is too sadistic for a woman who ain't already in a straight-jacket.   The "somebody trying to get Frank back out on the streets" has to be a competitor for the land project though....somebody with a vendetta who wants him exposed to more police scrutiny and arrest.....who would that be?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

BullKurtz said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's this, Jordan Seymon decides that having a baby trumps Frank's involvement in the railroad deal. It's taking all his time and attention so she arranged to have Casperes killed and she kept Frank's $5MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burning Casperes eyes out with acid is too sadistic for a woman who ain't already in a straight-jacket.   The "somebody trying to get Frank back out on the streets" has to be a competitor for the land project though....somebody with a vendetta who wants him exposed to more police scrutiny and arrest.....who would that be?
Click to expand...


She didn't do it, she paid someone to do it

Why not just whack him? They killed Caspere and Stan, if they wanted Frank out of the way, he'd be gone


----------



## BullKurtz

CrusaderFrank said:


> She didn't do it, she paid someone to do it
> 
> Why not just whack him? They killed Caspere and Stan, if they wanted Frank out of the way, he'd be gone



Whoever it is, is afraid of him enough that they know a failed hit will lead him to them.  They want him desperate for money and more exposed to police attention.  The wife doesn't seem that scheming and he trusts her enough to be involved with his day-to-day operation.....that's another thing...rackets boys never let their women know anything about their business.


----------



## strollingbones

look damn it to hell......i am watching this shit cause of yall......so i need guidance lol a lot of it....

i wonder if we will or i will understand tonights.....i am sick of watching it two or three times and still going wtf?


----------



## MikeK

CrusaderFrank said:


> How's this, Jordan Seymon decides that having a baby trumps Frank's involvement in the railroad deal. It's taking all his time and attention so she arranged to have Casperes killed and she kept Frank's $5MM


Frank,

Compliments on your ability to so closely follow the plot of this disappointing attempt to replicate the intriguing mood created in the initial episodes of Season One.  I said the _initial episodes_ of Season One because as soon as it became apparent that the McConaughey character was not an exotic psychopath involved in something almost supernatural it became just one more cop show with a rather mundane ending.

Season Two has so far been a continuum of cryptic conversations in dark places interrupted by occasional bursts of overdone and wholly fantastic violence.  

The Vince Vaughn character is almost comical and the whole thing is increasingly tedious.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Holy fucking moly!

Holy fucking moly!

Seriously wtf was Frank thinking?

Won't spoil it


----------



## strollingbones

so far its not on my hbogo.......i am not sure why.....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

OK so no spoilers until you watch it


----------



## strollingbones

no go on....i read a recap which didnt make sense .....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Most stunning part of the show last night was Ray discovering that Frank apparently lied to him about the identity of the rapist. Ray can get his kid back without Frank's off the books money, so now Ray is very dangerous

It's also possible that Caspere used Frank's cash to buy the blue diamonds.

I'll let you watch and then I'll come back to this.  

I'm really liking Ani, Ray and Paul


----------



## strollingbones

no no go on......i am not sure why nothing is uploading from last night....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> no no go on......i am not sure why nothing is uploading from last night....



Unless someone swapped out the DNA kit, you lose any interest in seeing Frank get his mojo back


----------



## strollingbones

so we assume he lied to ray for a reason?


----------



## strollingbones

suddenly all of the shows from last night are on......going to watch the 5 show and feel like a moron


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> so we assume he lied to ray for a reason?



That's most likely. Far more unlikely but along the "Fucking with Frank" Theme is someone switched the DNA kits to make it look like Frank screwed over Ray. Not sure what his motive would have been for lying to Ray, but we'll see what develops


----------



## strollingbones

i see no reason for frankie to lie to ray that far back......i had not thought about a dna kit switch...i predict ray will be chad's father....


----------



## DGS49

I think they've set it up so that it is obvious to everyone in the world except Ray that Chad could not possibly be his biological kid.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

"Cross that off my bucket list, a Mexican standoff with real Mexicans"


----------



## MikeK

strollingbones said:


> so far its not on my hbogo.......i am not sure why.....


You're not missing anything.


----------



## MikeK

MikeK said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> so far its not on my hbogo.......i am not sure why.....
> 
> 
> 
> You're not missing anything.
Click to expand...

This boondoggle is verging on comedy.  The writing is foolish, the casting is inept and the directing sucks.  Vince Vaughn's character is ridiculous.  The Ninja action at the whore mansion in last night's episode was utterly absurd.  And I still can't get over the (Episode One) shotgun blasts center mass, one at about ten feet then again at six inches, his back to the floor --and a few hours later he's up and around.  Rubber pellets or not, that is hopelessly incredible bullshit.

The Colin Farrell character is an alcoholic emotional wreck.  He snorts blow and smokes cigarettes.  Yet he goes around like a fully conditioned cage fighter beating the hell out of people.  And that fat kid . . .  

True Detective II is a soap opera.   And summertime television is dismal.


----------



## strollingbones

ani and the knife play was sad


----------



## CrusaderFrank

What a great place to have a bachelor party. Wtf is "Molly"?


----------



## Harry Dresden

MikeK said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> so far its not on my hbogo.......i am not sure why.....
> 
> 
> 
> You're not missing anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This boondoggle is verging on comedy.  The writing is foolish, the casting is inept and the directing sucks.  Vince Vaughn's character is ridiculous.  The Ninja action at the whore mansion in last night's episode was utterly absurd.  And I still can't get over the (Episode One) shotgun blasts center mass, one at about ten feet then again at six inches, his back to the floor --and a few hours later he's up and around.  Rubber pellets or not, that is hopelessly incredible bullshit.
> 
> The Colin Farrell character is an alcoholic emotional wreck.  He snorts blow and smokes cigarettes.  Yet he goes around like a fully conditioned cage fighter beating the hell out of people.  And that fat kid . . .
> 
> True Detective II is a soap opera.   And summertime television is dismal.
Click to expand...

so what are its bad points?....


----------



## MikeK

strollingbones said:


> ani and the knife play was sad


Wasn't it?  These writers seem to have a collective adolescent gang-banger mentality.  They come up with a lot of fantastic goo.


----------



## strollingbones

molly is the lastest sex drug sillie bean......you sell it by asking if anyone has seen your sister molly

The Truth About Molly One of America s Top Party Drugs Alternet


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> molly is the lastest sex drug sillie bean......you sell it by asking if anyone has seen your sister molly
> 
> The Truth About Molly One of America s Top Party Drugs Alternet



OK.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

What a fucking great episode!


----------



## strollingbones

i still dont get frank and jordon


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> i still dont get frank and jordon



Yeah, it's a weird dynamic. I think he's planning to take her to Equador


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Clearly the kids orphaned in the diamond heist are behind all of this. The brother killed Caspere and dumped him in public, the sister was Caspere's new secretary


----------



## CremeBrulee

Wooodrooow!!


----------



## strollingbones

i still dont get it......why the hell is ani hooking up with ray...and i just sat there wondering who's hair was greasier....

why did frank off the dude in his office...messy at best...

the club burnings....well i like shiney things lol


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> i still dont get it......why the hell is ani hooking up with ray...and i just sat there wondering who's hair was greasier....
> 
> why did frank off the dude in his office...messy at best...
> 
> the club burnings....well i like shiney things lol



Ani and Ray hookup was inevitable

Blake totally fucked Frank over, working with his enemy Osip. He couldn't let him leave and got him to reveal everything Frank needed to know and more

Burning down the club was a nice touch. The Mexican didn't live up to the spirit of the agreement when the killed Irina so Seymon returned the favor. 

Sucks that Woodrugh is gone.

Hopefully it ends like the Corleone Baptism with Chessane, Osip, Burris all getting whacked.

I have a feeling it doesn't end well for Frank


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Had a bad feeling that it wasn't going to end well for Frank. He's an action junkie and would have gnawed his own hand off for a thrill in Venezuela.

I knew the brother was going to lose it lol, that was fun.

Overall I liked it

Fucking Beaners


----------



## strollingbones

i found myself pulling for frank.....i thought the ending was odd....i guess the baby is ani's


----------



## strollingbones

and chad was rays


----------



## CrusaderFrank

strollingbones said:


> i found myself pulling for frank.....i thought the ending was odd....i guess the baby is ani's



Frank had $3.5mm in diamond in the jacket

Fucking beaners


----------



## strollingbones

yea that is why he would not give up the suit....reviews are slamming the entire season


----------



## DGS49

Nah, I don't think the diamonds were the reason he wouldn't dis-robe.  The demand for his suit was an indication that he wasn't going to get out of this alive - left naked and alone in the middle of the desert.  He jumped on the faint hope that the other beaners would give him a pass for clocking the demander, recognizing what an asshole he was being.

But regardless, the ending of this season was terrible and unnecessary.  The story itself (like last season) was so complicated and illogical that 90% of the audience had no idea WTF was going on.  I certainly didn't.

The program was somewhat worthwhile because of the interesting characters, but the story itself was crap.  Writers masturbating - that's all it was.


----------

